# Will Any Old Clicker Work?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm getting a book on clicker training and now need a clicker. Will just anything old cheap one be acceptable?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, for the dog, MAYBE yes for the person. . The cheap "box" clickers don't work for me. Between my RA and general klutziness, I miss the timing on a lot of clicks with that style clicker. This is the kind I prefer. They click easily and you can find the button easily by feel:

https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=913

Also, these have a fairly quiet click. Some dogs get worried if the click is too loud. There are ways of quieting a box clicker, but I still like these bast.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree with Karen. The cheap "box" clickers don't work for me either. I managed to get my thumb pinched several times.

I prefer this clicker with the elastic finger band. It helps to keep my hands more available to hold the leash, treats, etc... They cost around $5 at my local pet store.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think these are the ones Pam sends home with our puppies: Amazon.com : Karen Pryor i-Click Dog Training Clicker, 3 Clickers : KPCT : Pet Training Clickers : Pet Supplies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I think these are the ones Pam sends home with our puppies: Amazon.com : Karen Pryor i-Click Dog Training Clicker, 3 Clickers : KPCT : Pet Training Clickers : Pet Supplies


Yup. Those are the same ones I use.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

You can also use the word "yes" as your marker. You'll never be without it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> You can also use the word "yes" as your marker. You'll never be without it!


A "marker word" is a great secondary tool, and one I use often. However, the clicker "noise" actually works in a different part of the brain than the verbal, so the click is understood and acted upon faster. Theyare both useful, for sure, but never ubderestimate the power of the clicker!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I sure hope I can discipline myself to teach her! I'm much better, I think, if I have the structure of a class. It's going to be my New Year's resolution to really work with her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks everyone. I sure hope I can discipline myself to teach her! I'm much better, I think, if I have the structure of a class. It's going to be my New Year's resolution to really work with her.


Consider an on line class with Fenzi Dog Sport Academy, if you don't have a good local trainer to work with. They're great, and will give you some structure. There are all SORTS of classes!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Tom King said:


> I think these are the ones Pam sends home with our puppies: Amazon.com : Karen Pryor i-Click Dog Training Clicker, 3 Clickers : KPCT : Pet Training Clickers : Pet Supplies


These are my favorite clickers too. But get several. They are like baby pacifiers at my house. I'm always misplacing them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> These are my favorite clickers too. But get several. They are like baby pacifiers at my house. I'm always misplacing them.


Not only do I misplace them, but they can "wander". One day I had an aquarium leak in my office, so was cleaning up a BIG mess. I heard a "click, click, click" noise up stairs. I went to investigate, and there was Miss Pixel, up on my bed, clicker in her mouth, happily clicking away. I think she thought maybe cookies were going to fall out of the sky in response!


----------



## HarmonyGrove (Nov 25, 2015)

krandall said:


> Not only do I misplace them, but they can "wander". One day I had an aquarium leak in my office, so was cleaning up a BIG mess. I heard a "click, click, click" noise up stairs. I went to investigate, and there was Miss Pixel, up on my bed, clicker in her mouth, happily clicking away. I think she thought maybe cookies were going to fall out of the sky in response!


I was just reorganizing my training gear shelf and accidently hit a clicker, there was a dog at my side in seconds, LOL! I like the Karen Pryor clickers the best, I have used so far. Quick response and not jarring, pretty easy to hold. Magical treat manifesters!

Still feeling the dunce in navigating this forum, but, making some strides, so in a year or 2, I should, have it down, lol!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HarmonyGrove said:


> I was just reorganizing my training gear shelf and accidently hit a clicker, there was a dog at my side in seconds, LOL! I like the Karen Pryor clickers the best, I have used so far. Quick response and not jarring, pretty easy to hold. Magical treat manifesters!
> 
> Still feeling the dunce in navigating this forum, but, making some strides, so in a year or 2, I should, have it down, lol!


Nah... In a week or two, you'll be a pro!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Consider an on line class with Fenzi Dog Sport Academy, if you don't have a good local trainer to work with. They're great, and will give you some structure. There are all SORTS of classes!


I looked at those. If I'm remembering correctly, you have to submit online videos of your progress and I am old school and don't have the means to do that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I looked at those. If I'm remembering correctly, you have to submit online videos of your progress and I am old school and don't have the means to do that.


Only at the Gold level, which is the most expensive, anyway. The Bronze level is least expensive, and you get full access to all the lectures, instructor videos, student videos and student discussion groups. You can't "participate" at that level... it's just an audit level. But you can still learn a tremendous amount!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That said, you SHOULD consider learning how to video tape yourself. Whether you ever do anything with the videos or not, you can learn SO much from watching videos of yourself working your dog!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Only at the Gold level, which is the most expensive, anyway. The Bronze level is least expensive, and you get full access to all the lectures, instructor videos, student videos and student discussion groups. You can't "participate" at that level... it's just an audit level. But you can still learn a tremendous amount!


Oh thanks! I will revisit the site and check it out.


----------

